# Clogged drain.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

So, I was called out to a house this afternoon to a blocked drain. I get there and it is a lav. Anyways I pulled out the super vee after hearing that the drywallers were cleaning up in the sink after mudding the room next door. So I go to work, of course no clean out and a 1 1/4" S-trap, so that was the first thing to go. I start to cable the drain, I get about 13" into the line and suddenly I hit a wall. The cable would go no more. I pulled it back and there was drywall mud caked on the end. Or course there was drain-o in the line, so after i wipped it off my face I tried my second plan of attack. So I switched the head to the arow head and tried again. This time I made it through the blockage, I reassembled the drain putting a proper vent on it. I love when other trades make more work.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hoping the drywallers were forced to pay for the blockage.

David


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> So, I was called out to a house this afternoon to a blocked drain. I get there and it is a lav. Anyways I pulled out the super vee after hearing that the drywallers were cleaning up in the sink after mudding the room next door. So I go to work, of course no clean out and a 1 1/4" S-trap, so that was the first thing to go. I start to cable the drain, I get about 13" into the line and suddenly I hit a wall. The cable would go no more. I pulled it back and there was drywall mud caked on the end. Or course there was drain-o in the line, so after i wipped it off my face I tried my second plan of attack. So I switched the head to the arow head and tried again. This time I made it through the blockage, I reassembled the drain putting a proper vent on it. I love when other trades make more work.


Did you install a co on the drain line before you snaked it??i try to put cos on if at all possible before I insert the cable that way it cleans the cable off as I pull it back out


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Did you install a co on the drain line before you snaked it??i try to put cos on if at all possible before I insert the cable that way it cleans the cable off as I pull it back out


Yes in the form of a Fip for the auto air vent. Then as I snake it I put a MIP in that so I don't mess up the treads.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Yes in the form of a Fip for the auto air vent. Then as I snake it I put a MIP in that so I don't mess up the treads.


Exactly


----------

